# Have to boot computer twice everytime to get it to start!Please Help



## psppsp (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi All,
Today, I purchased a new computer case for my computer and I moved everything from the old case to the new one. Immediately after everything was done, I tried powering it on, but I get a black screen after bios! So I pressed restart and it booted successfully. The second time I tried to power on the computer the same thing happened again. This happened everytime I tried to power the computer. This is very annoying, I have to restart everytime after bios to get it to start. I tried taking out the memory sticks and video card, and putting them in again, but the problem still persists. I believe there's something wrong in the bios? I have the lastest ver. of bio though. Any ideas guys? thank in advance for the help!:wave:


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Does the black screen have any messages? How did you 'press' restart? Do you mean you used the button on the tower to restart it?

How much RAM do you have installed and how many sticks of RAM do you have? If you have more than 1, have you tried to take one out and boot with only one? It might be faulty RAM.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What Brand/Wattage is the new powersupply? . . it may not be furnishing enough juice the first time you startup


----------



## psppsp (Sep 1, 2008)

Coolfreak said:


> Does the black screen have any messages? How did you 'press' restart? Do you mean you used the button on the tower to restart it?
> 
> How much RAM do you have installed and how many sticks of RAM do you have? If you have more than 1, have you tried to take one out and boot with only one? It might be faulty RAM.


Hey, yeah I do have a restart button on the tower.
I have two 2gb installed. I don't think it would be a faulty Ram because I used it in my old tower without any problems.


----------



## psppsp (Sep 1, 2008)

simpswr said:


> What Brand/Wattage is the new powersupply? . . it may not be furnishing enough juice the first time you startup


Hi, I have a 350 watt power supply. Hmmmm.... will try unpluging my 2nd harddrive and try if that's the prob! I believe my ps is a DYNEX.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What brand?

Depending on what the other parts are, particularly the video card, 350 is not a lot for a modern system


----------



## psppsp (Sep 1, 2008)

simpswr said:


> What brand?
> 
> Depending on what the other parts are, particularly the video card, 350 is not a lot for a modern system


As stated above, my power supply is a dynex and yeah I think I should upgrade the powersupply, but I really don't want to spend more money on this comp. since it's for my home theatre. I bought a nice tower so it would look my fancier.

*Oh I forgot to mention, sometimes it starts up with continuous beeps and pressing restart boots up the system.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That powersupply is likely underpowered for the system . .


----------



## psppsp (Sep 1, 2008)

simpswr said:


> That powersupply is likely underpowered for the system . .


 ha~ thanks for your suggestions! I will try taking some load off the power supply later. Have a great evening.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You too . . you could move the original Power Supply to the new case??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the only items that will take a noticable load from the psu are the video and cpu
disconnecting anything else makes little or no difference
dynex are not a recommended brand and current day computers start at around quality 550w+
what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## psppsp (Sep 1, 2008)

@simpswr: the 350 power supply was from the old case

@dai: thx for the info


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

This is not an OS issue so I'm moving you to RAM and power supply. Could also be a motherboard/BIOS issue, the hardware guys will know more.

Please provide all the specs dai asked for. Did you reset the CMOS ? What beep codes did you hear at startup (1 long, 3 shorts, ... ) ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------

